# The Last Starfighter



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if any of you guys check out other posts, so I thought you might like to see my Starfighter Diorama, completely scratchbuilt to 1/87 scale with working sign and video machine (well they light up anyway!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just like the movie! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice dio, I vaguely remember watching that movie with my Dad when I was younger.


----------

